# American Flyer Cow 23791



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I first saw this accessory when it was posted by Big Ed . It does have that country charm.










I came across it in March but it had no cow. I found a substitute, but when I used it. The base it was too heavy and hung up. It just did not return. 

My solution was to make a larger base.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Mr. Cow ... meet the Cowcatcher ..."

Dohh!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Tman what exactly does the cow do?
-Art


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Per instructions. Two switches operate the cow. When the cow jumps over the track A disconnection occurs to stop a train. The train starts when the cow crosses. SO it operates like a manual block system. Ed set his up the opposite way so the cow moves off the track when the train connects to an isolated rail. I am not sure I can draw that one out.

If power is fed to terminal three by grounding 4 or 2,t he cow moves. Terminal one (power from terminal three attached to a isolated rail) being disconnected or reconnected with the position of the cow.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

T-man
That sounds cool. It's not an ICBM on rails but cool nonetheless.
-Art


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The cow the movie,*

The cow and the missle are both a blast.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The fastest cow in the east.:thumbsup:
Jumps back real quick.

Too bad you couldn't dig out the wood underneath it to get it closer to the rail.

I don't have one you know T?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I thought you did. Anyway it is just a test. I can't get it to much closer but I have to find a place for it too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The other cow seems to have been struck dead by the whole affair.


----------

